# Satellite dish aiming



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

If your receiver is compatible with sat, you are smart enough to read and follow directions and you are authorized to use that sat I can't think of any reason why not. I installed my own Dish net without problems.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Do you have any way to check the satellite signal as you move it? On my Bell sat the receiver has a built in aiming signal tester. I don't know if Explorenet has that, but without it I would not touch the dish.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

I have never heard of Xplorenet, so I can't comment on them specifically.

I have successfully aimed a satellite receiver. It can be frustrating - depends on the system. On the ones I have used, when in "aiming mode", receiver beeps faster as signal strength increases. But I remember one time, receiver would update so slowly that I probably scanned the dish past the satellite a dozen times before I found it.

On Xplorenet, you might be able to find more knowledgeable replies from this forum:
https://www.digitalhome.ca/forum/


----------



## 660catman (Aug 25, 2019)

I have an app on my phone called Dish Align. It has viasat 1 but not 2 on it. 


Retired guy from Southern Manitoba, Canada.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

The app on your phone does not connect to the dish to know if it 'hitting' the satellite. It is good to get you in the general direction but you still need a signal strength monitor connection to know if it is exact.


----------



## 660catman (Aug 25, 2019)

joed said:


> The app on your phone does not connect to the dish to know if it 'hitting' the satellite. It is good to get you in the general direction but you still need a signal strength monitor connection to know if it is exact.



I realize that but yes, it’s a start. Both Shaw and Bell have the monitors on tv screen. 


Retired guy from Southern Manitoba, Canada.


----------



## adamz (May 13, 2018)

Just a suggestion, but before you move the dish, mark (with a permanent marker) it's current elevation and azimuth just in case you want to move it back.


----------



## Pauly1971 (Feb 22, 2020)

I downloaded an app called MITe. I will get some numbers with the app first before attempting.


----------

